# Holzbretter über der Folie zur Befestigung von Steilufer?



## bergi (20. Sep. 2011)

Guten ABend, 
eine technische Frage: 
Für ein Steil- bzw. Senkrecht-Ufer (das wäre der Abschnitt, der an die Terrasse grenzt) - wäre da eine Konstruktion mit Lärchenbretter, eventuell auf Stahlträger geschraubt, als Befestigung *über *der Folie geeignet?
Betonung auf "über", weil man so nicht das Problem des "Folienversteckens" hätte. Und Lärchenbretter sollten sich unter Wasser ja sehr lange halten, wie man z.B. an verschiedenen Schwimmteich-Konzepten sieht. 
Alternativ könnte ich mir noch eine Klinker-Mauer über der Folie vorstellen...

Hat jemand so was schon mal probiert?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Holzbretter über der Folie zur Befestigung von Steilufer?*

Hallo Stefan,

es sollte klappen:
 

die Leiste ist manchmal mehr oder weniger im Wasser (ca. 3 Jahre) und zeigt noch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen 


Achte aber darauf das du die Folie nicht auf Zug gespannt festklemmst - könnte sonst einreißen


----------



## bergi (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Holzbretter über der Folie zur Befestigung von Steilufer?*

Hallo Mitch,
vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung - habe mal angefangen, deinen langen Thread durchzustöbern, sehr lehrreich!
Ist die Leiste, die du ansprichst, das Teil, mit dem die Folie an den Betonringen festgedübelt ist?
Stefan


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Holzbretter über der Folie zur Befestigung von Steilufer?*

Hallo Stefan,
die Lösung von Mitch sollte lange halten .
Ich habe auch einiges an Steilufer, und dort das NG-Klemmprofil (oder wie das teil auch immer heißt ) dafür "zweckentfremdet". Die Bilder hängen an, ebenso eine etwas "grobe" Steinalternative. Das NG-Profil geht nur für gerade Strecken. Mit einem Plastikstreifen (aufgedübelt wie ein Brett) kannst Du beliebigen Konturen folgen, und hast auch einen gleichmäßigen Andruck der Folie über die gesamte Länge (kein Ausreißen der Dübellöcher!).
Dass die Dübellöcher oberhalb Wasserlinie sein sollten, versteht sich wohl von selbst. Der Plastikstreifen kann durch ein vorgesetztes Brett optisch kaschiert werden - wäre mein Favorit.
Warum ich die NG-Profile favorisiert habe, verstehst Du, wenn Du im Teich stehst, und die Folie per Rahmendübel fixieren willst.... .


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Holzbretter über der Folie zur Befestigung von Steilufer?*

Nabend Alle !!
Zitat von Rolf 
Warum ich die NG-Profile favorisiert habe, verstehst Du, wenn Du im Teich stehst, und die Folie per Rahmendübel fixieren willst
Rolf ich habe auch auf zwei Seiten dieses Problem, aber dein Teich liegt ja nicht um die Ecke und dann noch die Temperaturen !!! Ich kann und will es unter diesen Umständen auch nicht !!
Rolf sei doch mal so gut und erleuchte UNS !!!
Dein Vorschlag mit ein "Anpressrohr  " auf dem Untergrund ist doch recht gut !!!

Mfg Andre 

Ach ja ,auf den einen Foto (ganz links) sieht es so aus ,als ob deine Leiste auf Bodengrund "liegt" .ODER???


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Holzbretter über der Folie zur Befestigung von Steilufer?*

Hallo Andre,
mein NG-Profil ist (unter der Erde) auf eine Betonkante gedübelt (die Löcher habe ich selber durch das Profil gebohrt). Es schmiegt sich direkt an die Rückseite der Betonwand an. Die Dübelschrauben verhindern, dass das Profil über die Kante in den Teich gezogen wird (und sie sind außerhalb vom Teich! ).
Die Betonkante ist die Wand, mit der ich das Steilufer befestigt habe. Das war von NG nicht so vorgesehen, ging aber viel einfacher als die Anker hinter der Betonwand noch mal einzubetonieren... .
Wenn Du die Folie an einer Steilwand befestigen willst, dann stehst Du im Teich, und bohrst durch die Folie und das Profil. Danach wird der Dübel gesetzt, und die "Klemmleiste" angeschraubt. Wenn Du Dich dabei im Teich bewegst und auf eine Folienfalte trittst, dann kann es passieren, dass die Folie an der Steilkante heruntergezogen wird. Das Loch in der Folie ist jetzt irgendwo unterhalb des Bohrlochs.... .
Das läßt sich z. B. vermeiden, indem man an einer Stelle während der ganzen Aktion stehen bleibt, und sich von einem Helfer alles zureichen lässt (zuerst Leiste, die der Helfer hält, dann Bohrmaschine, dann Dübel/Schraube). Das Gelingen ist halt mit gewissem Risiko verbunden.. .


----------



## bergi (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Holzbretter über der Folie zur Befestigung von Steilufer?*

Guten Abend allerseits, 
noch mal vielen Dank für die Überlegungen und Rückmeldungen. 
Diese NG-Klemmleiste (oder so was ähnliches) wird es sicher in der einen oder anderen Form auch bei mir werden. 
Was ich mir allerdings überlegt habe, wäre, die Befestigung des Steilufers - Cortenstahl oder Lärchenholz oder oder... *innerhalb *des Folienteichs aufzubauen, damit man nicht das lästige Problem hat, dass die Folie am Teichrand irgendwo herausspitzt und dann mühsam versteckt werden muss. Ich hänge hier mal meine Überlegungen soweit an. 
Sie sind eigentlich für Cortenstahl ausgelegt, könnten aber - mutatis mutandis - wohl auch z.B. für Lärchenholz gehen. Durch das Gewicht der Stahl- oder Holzelemente wird die Folie zwischen diesen und dem umgebenden Erdreich eingeklemmt, da sollte eigentlich nichts mehr rutschen. Ich bin hier von einer Schiene auf der Stahlkante ausgegangen (möglichst aus demselben Material), so in etwa entspricht das wohl der NG-Schiene.
Was meint ihr dazu?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------

